# B&M Shifter Installation



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Ordered a B&M shift kit from GTODEALER and, with the help of my Dad, installed the unit today after the Indy 500. Thanks, Pop!

Overall Installation Impression: Not too bad -- but getting to one of the bolts that holds the shifter boot in place from underneath the car is a total pain. The instructions with the kit were good -- but there were little bits and pieces of info missing that could've been a little clearer -- but it really wasn't that big of a deal. Be sure to take your time and get the car elevated properly -- as you will be flat on your back futzing with those boot bolts for some time. Used two jacks to get the car up and onto four jack stands.

Overall Shifter Impression: Installed the centering springs, by the way. Can't believe how much the ratios have closed up from side-to-side. Incredible. The overall feel is much more mechanical -- which I happen to like. Slight bit more transmission noise in the cockpit -- particularly when the car is at rest and in neutral. No big deal. If you have the radio on with any volume at all -- you'll never notice it.

As for the feel when being used, the throws are nice and short. I'd say a good 40% percent shorter than the factory unit. All that awful rubbery, flubbery feel is gone, too. There's a very nice snick into the mid-gate and another nice snick into gear. Awesome! It's almost telepathic how fast you go from gear to gear.

As for missing shifts -- I took things really easy on the first run to get used to the feel -- as it's so much more precise than the factory unit -- and did find 2nd instead of 4th once or twice -- but really don't anticipate that happening again.

Dollar for dollar, can't think of a better way to improve the experience of driving your manual GTO. FYI. Enjoy your holiday weekend, everyone!


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

I have had trouble finding third (in a rush racing against a 350Z) in the stock shift set up on times so this may be an option for me. Let me know how you get on with it in the next few weeks.

Also how long did it take to install?

Nice wheels by the way. Al you need is Yellow calipers to set the wheels off. A lot of people have been painting them themselves.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

You have to get under the car to change the shifter? Wow, I guess I was spoiled with the vette, just having to take off the console trim to change it out.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi, asteng88, the install took a little over two hours from opening the tool box to sweeping up. No problems finding third/fourth going to/from a Memorial Day event later in day. You will love how this unit feels -- except I'd try it without the centering springs first -- because there's very little play in the mid-gate with them in. In fact, I got to drive an SCCA Trans Am car once -- and there was more feel in THAT.

Thanks for the compliment on the wheels, BTW. Boyd Coddington Gotcha Genesis 18s. The bonus is you get a little depth with them. Makes a huge difference in the appearance of the car. If the car came with better wheels from the factory -- it'd be selling a heck of a lot better.

Diverdan, yep, the rubber boot is held in place by four bolts attached to the floorpan from underneath. Two are a no brainer. One is tough. The last one, driver's side front, is ridiculous. I've heard of guys actually loosening the transmission supports up, which drops the transmission a couple of inches, to get access to it -- but I'm not going to futz with anything like that.

Like you, I've never had to do this when putting a shift kit in before. It has always been pop out a couple of pieces on the console and you're done. After today, I've never been so familiar with the back end of a transmission and driveshaft before. When I dropped one of the nuts and it disappeared on top of the transmission somewhere -- darn near did an A.J. Foyt impression -- but got a grip before the Craftsman tools went flying. Dunno, but if Arie Lyendyke was around -- I might have taken a swing at him. 

What really kind of sucks is that short sockets are verrrrry difficult to fit on the 13mm nuts -- because the bolts are so long the drive pushes the socket off. Using long sockets is the answer -- but there really isn't enough room to use them toward the front -- so you're stuck turning nuts 10 degrees at a time with wrenches.

No big deal -- it's just very slow, methodical work. I probably wouldn't have blown my stack -- but, man, I sure wish this would have been as easy to do in some other cars.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

That certainly seems to be a convoluted way of designing it. I wonder why they couldn't have just put the bolts on the top side rather that the bottom.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I installed mine on Friday night and b a is right, what a difference!!! To me the shifter almost feels gated... I would recommend installing the springs, I didn't at first and had to pull everything apart again ( :willy: ). No more mis- shifts is my strongest sales point!!!! I love it!
BTW, still on sale for 199.99! :cheers


----------

